
World's Hardest Geography Test - shawndumas
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/special-features/2014/08/140808-london-cabbies-knowledge-cabs-hansom-uber-hippocampus-livery/
======
Tiktaalik
GPS is a poor replacement for local knowledge.

I recently got in a cab in SF with visiting parents, asked to go to Hayes
Valley, and the guy started driving off in the complete wrong direction. At
first I figured he thought we were tourists and he was taking us for a ride,
but I quickly realized that he had simply put some nonsense into his GPS,
completely relying on it, and had no idea where he was going. I can't
understand how you can be a cabbie in SF and not know where an entire
neighbourhood is.

